# Planescape Email Game



## kuje31 (Feb 26, 2004)

Do you want to party with the Sensates? Maybe own a store or shop within Sigil? Hobnob with the multitude of races within Sigil? See the planes while being a guard for a planar caravan? Collect and inventory undead, demons, devils, bugs, plants, animal, or any thing that strikes your fancy? Search and seek out the many mysteries of the multiverse? Battle creatures while standing on the bodies of gods within the astral? Or maybe you are a green prime from one of the countless worlds on the Prime?

Well you can see it all in Sigil and the mulitverse! So come and experience Sigil and the multiverse in all its glory! The factions are recruiting and the skies the limit! 


I am looking for at least four players for a Planescape email game using a mix of the 3rd edition rules with some of the 3.5 changes.

I usually send out replies once a day to once every other day to give PC’s time to reply.

Characters start at 1st level and the game is going to start in Sigil. However, it’s set before Faction War.

I also run a game that is player driven, so the players have free will to head anywhere they want as soon as the game starts, but I would like the party to stick together most of the time. However this doesn’t have to happen.

Also I usually run a more RP game then a combat game, unless the PC’s just want to head to dungeon after dungeon. However, that doesn’t mean combat doesn’t happen, but it isn’t the main focus of the game. Right now I don’t know what the main plot of the campaign is going to be, but usually after a few sessions or two, one starts to form. Especially in a Planescape game since Planescape is usually more RP and combat light.

The only thing I things I make mandatory is a description, background, and realistic goals that the PC wants to accomplish. I.E, no I want to become a deity. 

Please email me if you are interested or for more info on stat generation, hps, starting gold, and my current house rules.


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Mar 2, 2004)

still need players?


----------



## kuje31 (Mar 2, 2004)

Could use one or two more, aye.  ATM there's about 5 players who are interested but they haven't decided on characters. Or they are still pondering ideas and it looks as if there is going to be a mix of planar and primes.....


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Mar 2, 2004)

Tiefling ok? Maybe Rogue?


----------



## kuje31 (Mar 3, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Tiefling ok? Maybe Rogue?




Sure,

Sorry I had my email turned off. Send me one now and I'll send you house rules and the run down on the game. 

As I said right now most are still debating characters.....


----------



## Thramzorean (Mar 8, 2004)

Still need another player? I've been playing on-line now for a couple of years and keen to play Planescape.

Also looking to starting something myself with a couple of the players I've been in campaigns with. Doing concept characters in arena combat to begin with. To give us a chance to try things out that you don't get grinding along at a level every few months. If you're interested drop by DrollTroll at Yahoo Groups or send me a mail at thramzorean@yahoo.com.


----------



## nameless (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm also interested, I'll send you an email now.


----------

